# Semi loose stools, smelly, butt scootin' boogie??



## LeeAnnBee (Aug 1, 2013)

My lil chi will be 8 weeks old in 2 days. She was weaned on Diamond Puppy. We got her a week ago tomorrow and we started feeding her Pedigree Puppy wet food. Did that for 3.5 days. I then went back to the Diamond Puppy. The past 2 nights we have put her in a large box at night or when we are gone. She has food, water, pee pad and blanket. But she has started to have diarrhea when she is in there. And the other stools are loose. She is eating okay. When we switched her back to the Diamond food she would scarf it down like she was starving. She has mellowed out now and eats maybe 10-15 pieces a feeding, if that. But today I noticed a couple times after she pooped, loosely, she would scoot her butt. She plays and is fiesty. She doesnt drink tons of water but enough. She has water and food ready fo the taking at all times. I'm going to call the vet Monday and see if we can get her in. I am afraid the stress could be causing her to have coccidia. She came from a clean home. The lady was so protective she would never let her unvaccinated pups outside in her own yard. She was given her first puppy shot and wormed before we brought her home. 
Can she have canned pumpkin, the kind you make pies with? Or plain Greek yogurt? Would any of these be helpful or not.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Has she been to the vet for a fecal? Sometimes worms can be missed, even if they have been dewormed once. Has she been to the vet for a check up? 

Also, it sounds like you switched from Diamond to another food then back to Diamond. Is that right? If so, how long did you take to switch between them? A proper transition should take a week or two, each day's meal consisting of less of the old food and more of the new. It should not be sudden, as that will cause tummy upset. Are you giving her any treats, etc that could be upsetting her tummy?

She is super young- most Chi breeders in the US won't send home pups before 10-12 weeks. I would suggest feeding her 3-4 times a day, small meals. And if you change foods again, do it SLOWLY. Like, a few pieces at a time. 

As far as pumpkin, she can have a small bit of canned pumpkin. But not the kind that you use to make pies. That is pumpkin pie filling, you need just plain canned pumpkin. Just a tiny bit added to each meal will help firm stools. I wouldn't add yogurt, because she is very young and I wouldn't want to do too much at once. 

The butt scooting could be several things. If she has worms, they could be irritating her. It could be itchy. It could be her anal glands. I would have the vet check them, too.


----------



## flowersnsunshine (Apr 27, 2013)

Your situation sounds just like mine when I got Josie in early May. But Josie had never even been outside her own home, so imagine how stressful it was for her! Canned pumpkin mixed with kibble works, but the vet could probably give her some medicine that would work a lot better. I think it's most likely just the stress that's causing it, and with medicine, she'll be better in no time!


----------



## LeeAnnBee (Aug 1, 2013)

She has not been to the vet yet. We got her 6 days ago on Sunday evening. That night I bought a can of Pedigree Puppy. On Thursday night I switched back to Diamond. She never had loose stools when giving her the Pedigree those few days but now she does. 
I plan on calling the vet Monday to get her in and checked out. The lady I got her from is not a breeder but a family who had the parents. They were extremely careful about not letting the pup outside and they handled it daily. We also spent her last 3 weeks with them going over there to visit and get to know her. By the time we brought her home she recognized her name when we called her. She definately answers to it now and comes when called...smart dog


----------



## Judenmink (May 1, 2013)

When i got Mr Chi he had coccidia.
He was scooting his bum. The vet said as the coccidia gave him loose stools for quite a period of time it meant the anal glands were not getting squeezed when he defeacated. Once the medication started to work the loose stools stopped and the scooting stopped

By the way you will need to do a fecal test to diagnose coccidia. Mr Chi had roundworms, gardia and coccidia...poor little chap..he was bloated and uncomfortable after eating, appeared ravenous and was lethargic. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

